# new/used 54 Riffe



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

I just scored a 54" Riffe and the line was unassembled (new) I am confused of the assembly. 
from the shock cord does it go to the trigger release?
then to the front? 
when does it go thru the groove it the front?
what is the small stainless plate on the left side for?

what does a 2 band replacment (back up) spear cost?

Thanks !!!:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a helpful video below. One tip on loading a Riffe, hold the gun parallel to the ground, turn the gun upside down and let the bands dangle down before feeding the butt of the shaft through the bands. This makes it easier to feed the line through the bands properly.

If I remember correctly, shafts are around $40.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

:notworthy:Gotta love the young sportmen/women....!!

next ?? 
what type of tool is best for crimping...?
the shooting line seems to be a plastic type. would a kevlar/spectra line be better?

how many use a riding rig? (spear is un attached to gun)
thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I am migrating away from fishing line and towards thicker braided rope. It seems to have better abrasion resistance when shooting bigger fish near wrecks and rigs. It also doesn't tear my hands up like stainless steel cable does. 

I often dive with two guns. I plan to switch my primary gun over to a riding rig soon. I'll leave the shaft attached on my backup gun.

*WARNING:* If I were learning how to spear fish, I would use a line that I could break by hand in an emergency. I feel this would increase my probability of surviving if I took a potshot at a BIG fish, or find myself being dragged by a shark. (yep, been there...done that :blink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> *WARNING:* If I were learning how to spear fish, I would use a line that I could break by hand in an emergency. I feel this would increase my probability of surviable if I took a potshot at a BIG fish, or find myself being dragged by a shark. (yep, been there...done that :blink


Even when you are not new to spearfishing, there are times when it is nice to be able to cut the cord. I have had fish go into a rock hole and wrap my shaft/shock cord in a manner where I could not get it out. But once cut I was able to pull the shaft out the other side etc.. One of my guns has a quick release mechanism which is nice. No cutting necessary to seperate the shock cord/shaft and the gun.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

quick release??? got a link?
yes on my older gun i swapped out the ss wire rope..


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine have snap swivels on both ends of the shock cord for just that reason. Grouper get to a hole and wedge in ways I didn't think were possible.


----------



## phatraley (Sep 27, 2010)

http://freedivestore.com/en/bands-wishbones/115-pigtail-snap-swivel.html 

I use these. More stream lined than snap swivels.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> quick release??? got a link?
> yes on my older gun i swapped out the ss wire rope..


Not sure what the actual name is. But here is a pic. Spring loaded brass release.


----------

